# What is this "Schwinn" ?



## bloo (Jun 5, 2021)

I have no other pictures, nor any more infromation. Owner thinks it's a Schwinn. Random lugged frame with an "S" seat on it? Aren't the only lugged Schwinns Paramounts? Thoughts?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

Looks like a foreign low budget lugged piece.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that's a Raleigh Industries built bike (but definitely not a Raleigh brand bike). Low budget in the Brit bike world, yes - but these were tough, capable bikes. This here example isn't worth anyone's time, IMO. Looks like a 559bsd wheelset, and of course the horrific respray and missing bits. This isn't even a parts bike. Might be ok for a rider to leave outside, and not worry about. But I find salvageable, original paint bikes like this in my area for $30-ish on a regular basis. With working 3 speeds.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not a bad looking frame. doesn't really matter what it was does it? I could see riding that around town.


----------

